# Crappie Northwest Ohio



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone been out lately or doing any good with the crappie in Northwest Ohio?

Open water anywhere?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Bank fished a water supply reservoir, here in Lima the other day with No luck, but talked to a friend that fished the same place the day after i did, and he got a couple of small crappie. Every thing he got was Deep, like 20ft.
Most of the reservoirs here are 99% Ice Free. I think we just need some stable weather, to get them to bite.

Cold water or not, if you can find them they will bite, SOMETIMES.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I went out to check out marinas on friday and fished one with a little open water. No luck. We need some warmer days to warm up the shallows.


----------

